# Portobello Mushrooms with Provolone & Pear



## dragnlaw (Sep 25, 2016)

I serve this as a side with the Tomato Tarte 

 I find it a perfect pairing



Ingredients 

2  Tbsp  olive oil  (30 mL)

4  large portobello mushroom caps, (scrape out gills)

2 Tbsp  Dijon mustard  (30 mL)

1 Tbsp  balsamic vinegar  (15 mL)

4 slices Provolone cheese

2 pears, cored and sliced

1 tsp  dried thyme (5 mL) (I use fresh chopped)

1/2 tsp  ground black pepper (2 mL)





Using an ovenproof pan, heat the olive oil over medium heat.  Saute the mushrooms, gill side up for 2 or 4 minutes depending on their size and thickness,  until browned.   

I use a pastry brush to evenly coat the inside cups of the Portobello's first with the Dijon mustard and then the balsamic vinegar.  Layer on the pear slices and cover with the Provolone.  Sprinkle on some thyme and the pepper.  

Broil 3 to 5 minutes or 'til the cheese starts to bubble and brown.  

Enjoy!

(Edited to include pear)


----------



## RPCookin (Sep 25, 2016)

I think you forgot the pears in the ingredients list.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 25, 2016)

OOPS!!    

Sorry about that!  Good thing it's in the title and the method!

and thank you for catching it RP!  

You don't want them to be too ripe nor too hard.  Halve them, core them, thinly slice them.  About a 1/4 pear per mushroom cap.   If your caps are big and your pears are small, then you might want to use a second pear.

I once made them where the mushroom cap happened to be the same size as the pear across the equator.  I was only making two so sliced the pear thru the equator, cored it with an apple corer, laid the disc on the shroom.

PF on edit - ingredient list adjusted for our resident Dragon.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 26, 2016)

dragnlaw said:


> Portobello Mushrooms with Provolone & Pear



Any pictures? Would be nice to see it.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 26, 2016)

I will make again in a couple of days, specifically for pictures!  I have made this several times but it always seems to be at someone's home and I'm too busy yakking to remember.


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 18, 2016)

Well, it's taken some time to post these pictures.  I did make it earlier in the month and completely forgot them under the broiler....  duhhh,  disaster city!

So this was tonights' supper and as mentioned on that thread - I changed it up a bit.  I'll note how I feel about those changes at the end.

Will start with the finished product... 






Did not take a pic of gills scrapped out, nor of initial pan fry but you then add the mustard, then the basilic vinegar... 





top with the pears (and or apples)





then cheese 




add some thyme and black pepper

run under broiler


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 18, 2016)

This recipe is fast becoming one of my "go to" recipes.  I love it.

1.  Tonight I made it with both apple and pear slices.  I think the first time one makes it they should probably stick with the original version of pears - that has been such a big hit with _everybody_.  

2.  I found the difference in the texture of the apples to the pears quite pronounced to the point where I'm thinking do I want to slightly cook the apples first? - but that is adding another step...  so I don't know.  It was still certainly good, I devoured both of them.  It will be an individual preference choice.  So unless a guest mentions they have an aversion to pears, I'm thinking I may stick with them.

3.  There is a difference between the Provolone and Gruyere, of course, but again both go extremely well.  Gruyere is maybe a little bit more chewy??

4.  In my recipe I say to broil til bubbly and brown.  Tonight's picture certainly only shows it melting.    Could be because I was using my toaster oven as my stove oven is still not fixed!    I even managed to get that cast iron pan in there!  Egads! no way I wanted to dirty another dish!!!

5.  Last but not least, I cover the pan in the initial step of browning the mushrooms. I like my mushrooms to be cooked thru and found the first time I made them that they were still a little raw with the speed of the rest of the recipe. So I covered them for a few minutes to cook thru a bit.  Raw mushrooms are good! don't get me wrong, but in this case I wanted them a little more "cooked".


----------



## taxlady (Oct 20, 2016)

This sounds wonderful. I wonder if there is something other than 'shrooms one could use. Stirling doesn't like 'shrooms. I would make some with 'shrooms for me and some with whatever different for Stirling.


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 21, 2016)

Well, it would have to have a similar texture, flavour.  Not only for the timing of cooking but matching the pear.  Anything you choose will have a different flavour of course, but for serving look very similar.

You could try almost any type of veg that would hold it.  Round discs of zucchini?  

What about eggplant? - would have to watch the timing on that, perhaps bread it first.  Not quite the same texture but sounds delish...  may try that myself!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 21, 2016)

dragnlaw said:


> Well, it would have to have a similar texture, flavour.  Not only for the timing of cooking but matching the pear.  Anything you choose will have a different flavour of course, but for serving look very similar.
> 
> You could try almost any type of veg that would hold it.  Round discs of zucchini?
> 
> What about eggplant? - would have to watch the timing on that, perhaps bread it first.  Not quite the same texture but sounds delish...  may try that myself!


 He dislikes zucchini and eggplant more than 'shrooms.

Maybe celeriac that has been cut to shape and partially precooked. Or maybe just a slice of good bread.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 21, 2016)

Portobello mushrooms are often a substitute for meat for vegetarians. With the fruit, I think pork cutlets would work.

dragnlaw, you can ask a mod to add the fruit to the recipe in the first post. People sometimes don't read through a thread to see comments about it.


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 22, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Portobello mushrooms are often a substitute for meat for vegetarians. With the fruit, I think pork cutlets would work.



LOL, GG  that was my first thought when Taxy said DH didn't care for 'shrooms.  Then thought that perhaps she was trying to keep it vegetarian.  Pork would certainly work, good ol'hamburger too.

and thanks for the advice.  I will.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 22, 2016)

I really like 'shrooms. It's DH who doesn't like them.


----------

